# Oil Pressure Sending Unit Plug



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

I was removing the rear hoist bracket to install a fast 102 and I accidentally broke the 3 pin female plug that goes into the oil pressure sending unit. I found a replacement plug at parts geek, but the wires aren't color coded like the factory three wire harness. There is a green wire, a yellow and green wire and a brown and white wire. I need to know which wire goes to the single plug that is closest to the snap connector, and also which ones go to the bottom left and right connections. Any help would be greatly appreciated as this is not covered in the shop manuals. Thanks in Advance!!
doww301


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh this would have been so easy last week when I had the top off my engine. I'll see if I can find out.


----------



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Muchas Gracias*

Thanks Jerry!!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I made my best effort. If you had asked last Thursday I could have easily told you. My FAST manifold almost covers it and I tried an inspection mirror and squeezing my hand back there. No go. Sorry.


----------



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

*I really appreciate your trying!!*

Thanks Svede, I appreciate your trying-Have a good one!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

At the plug, aren't they laid out flat left to right, 1-2-3? Can't you just match them up as they come off the plug??


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

These may help:

Larry


----------



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the wiring diagrams. I will look at these and figure it out.

Again, Thanks!!!:smile2:


----------

